# Marresi shoes...



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

…


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Great shoes! Great story*

I'd wear them.

Marresi is still making shoes, and has one model that is 70s leather style.
http://www.marresi.com/


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

*pizza shoes.....I wana pair...*

Dale stetina told me about the Marresi shoes..pizza shoes.....thats what he called the tri color pair like your photo....I .wore 4 pair out. black w tri color stripes......always wanted a pair of the White red and green but never could find anyone in Colorado that could get a 42.5 pair....


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Actually, here: Marresi



merckxman said:


> I'd wear them.
> 
> Marresi is still making shoes, and has one model that is 70s leather style.
> Marresi


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

…


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

…


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Damn Quattro, I thought you were Bill Lewis, ya know, the Quattro Assi thing and being from Texas and all. I wonder how Bill is doing these days? I talked to him a few times back when he was importing Tommasini frames. Cool guy!



Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> I believe William "Bill" Lewis back in the 80s was the importer for Marresi. My LBS was tight with Bill and was a distributor for just about everything he imported. Back then, I'd routinely run into Bill when he'd personally drop off stuff at the shop. I still have my Marresi jersey and cycling cap. Back then about the only thing I could afford to buy from Wm. Lewis were the shoes. The Picchios, Tommasinis, and Zullos he imported were all beyond my high school finances at the time. Had to "settle" for a Miyata PRO, which I still have to this day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

High Gear said:


> Damn Quattro, I thought you were Bill Lewis, ya know, the Quattro Assi thing and being from Texas and all. I wonder how Bill is doing these days? I talked to him a few times back when he was importing Tommasini frames. Cool guy!


Hey High Gear, I'm old but I ain't that old! LOL. I last spoke with Bill about 3 years ago. I needed some decals for a QA frame that I had and he graciously supplied them to me. I haven't spoken with him since then. My understanding is that he sold his business and name but I am not 100% certain. I had even toyed with the idea of buying it myself and continuing the QA business model but other things got in the way and I just never pursued it. I am going to back home in December and plan to make an effort to get in contact with him and maybe meet up with him. I have another idea I am thinking about and need some information from him in that regard. He's was a great guy. I remember just out of high school going up to his place in Driftwood, just outside Austin and being a poor college student, being able to go through his boxes of discounted jerseys for $10 a jersey. He had some really nice jerseys. Too bad I ain't that skinny anymore! Fun times back then.


----------



## Chombi (Jun 23, 2012)

Reminds me of the Nike cycling shoes I bought around the mid 80's when they tried to get into the cycling shoe business. It was also mostly white with perforations. Also thought they looked a bit load back then, but they won't look bad at all today!
I think the uppers were not made of real leather. I made the mistake of buying them a bit on the snug side....so they did not stretch and form to my feet like the leather ones I had before them (a common racer's practice back then).....so after six months of pain riding with them on, I had to hand them over to my younger brother......

Chombi


----------



## rltchess (Aug 27, 2008)

*My Marresi*

Here's my pair of Marresi I bought in the mid 80"s and put a lot of miles on them. I cycle without socks and still do today. Of course when winter hits I put socks & booty's on.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

rltchess said:


> Here's my pair of Marresi I bought in the mid 80"s and put a lot of miles on them. I cycle without socks and still do today. Of course when winter hits I put socks & booty's on.


I wore only the traditional lace up Marresi shoes. I think i was already wearing Sidi once velcro came into use.


----------



## rltchess (Aug 27, 2008)

*marresi*

Marresi were one of the few brands available in my size that I could find I wear a 49/50eu depending on the maker.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

rltchess said:


> Here's my pair of Marresi I bought in the mid 80"s and put a lot of miles on them. I cycle without socks and still do today. Of course when winter hits I put socks & booty's on.


That was my dream shoe in the 80's. Went to buy them, tried them on and realized they were way to wide. I still think they look awesome!


----------



## rltchess (Aug 27, 2008)

I remember cycling up to Park City from the Avenues in Salt Lake City to watch the Age- Graded National Championship in 1988 and the men's winner Steve Johnson was relaxing right after the finish and I noticed he had on the exact Marresi model shoes I was wearing! I felt pretty cool!


----------



## pablo pinchasso (Jul 14, 2007)

anyone need a pair of size 40 maressi shoes. look compatible. now retired from cycling. too damn many idiots on the road 4 and 2 wheel and the county road dept sucks big time lousy sh*t seal on roads are impossible to ride.
have a nice pair of size 40 with Cleats and screws for campy Record pedals....if i can find the cleats.


----------



## pone (Sep 19, 2012)

i still have the sekai 4000 i built up with nouvo record and gran compe brakes around 1979. black, with chromed lugs and stays. i think i got rid of my wood-soled sidis just a few years ago.


----------

